# Sir James Bell of Hull.



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

I am looking into the Bell line of Hull and having tried the usual places have very little information. Bell Line of Hull owned both sailing and steam ships in the 1900s and was the 2nd biggest shipowner in Hull, James Bell was given his knighthood for services rendered during World War 1 and was also a freeman of London. Has any one any information on the Company or the man himself, all information will be treated as confidential. Thank you.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Have you any idea of the years he traded as Bell Line out of Hull?
There's no mention of Bell Line in the 1899 Hull Red Book.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi kris, As far as I know he traded out Hull sometime early in the 1900s, first ship called the Jane or Jayne, a sailing ship, and it looks like they lasted till the 20s, I think the last ship was the Bellands. Interestly Bells relation set up Hull ships stores. Cheers janathull.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks like you're out of luck.
The majority of my stuff is 19th Century and the only Jane sailing vessel I can find was a whaler in the 1830s.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Some of his ships are well do***ented, like Bellands, Bellco and Bellpool, by both Lubbock (Last of the Windjammers, vol 2) and Hurst (Square Riggers: The final Epoch). But something on the man himself I've so far not seen. 

Searching the register of every volume of Sea Breezes could perhaps be rewarded, but how deep have you yourself delved into such stuff?


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

There is a crew manifest for the “British Bark Bellands” Bell Line arrived New York 28th March 1918 from Melbourne Australia. The Master was William Douglas Reid aged 58 Scottish signed on in Newport April 17th 1917 
Ray

Bellco Official No 144118, BT 110/466/16 Ship Bellco, official number: 144118. When built: 1905. Registry closed: 1922.
Bellpool Official No 144075 BT 110/466/22 Ship Bellpool, official number: 144075. When built: 1904. Registry closed: 1923.
Bellands Official No 97884 BT 110/466/13 Ship Bellands, official number: 97884. When built: 1891. Registry closed: 1922. looks as if she was built as the FORTEVIOT


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

Now there's a coincidence - I had just been thinking of putting a post on SN, to ask if anyone has info on this Shipping Company, and in particular on SS. Loughborough. I have a letter of recommendation dated 30.12.24, for my father as an apprentice serving on SS Loughborough from 30.8.22 to 10.12.24and signed by Charles M. Pearson. Master. The address details at the top of the letter are:- "James Bell & Co, Bell Chambers, Paragon Street, Hull. Telegrams: 'Steamers' Hull. Telephones: Central 524085241". The letter goes on to say that my father 'now joins one of our company's ships as 3rd Officer'. Signalman.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

There is a ships manifest for the “Loughborough” Bell Line Hull arriving New York 1st January 1923 There are two apprentices Walter Newson ? and Percy Thornton signed on 22nd September 1922
Ray


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Sea breezes published a letter in 85 wanting information on the company so that a book might be written,that is the only reference to them, dont think the book was ever published, I have talked to a Mr Taylor of Hull who was some relation and he says he will dig out what he has and let me have it. It all seems a bit of a mystery. Cheers janathull.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I can only find one Bell Lines vessel in Miramar and that's the Bellbank.
There are a lot of J. Bell owned vessels but mostly cargo vessels not sailing vessels.


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

Sounds like a "Dead Ringer" to me

ATB
Hughesy


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks ray1buck1 - Walter Newson was my father. Signalman.


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Information that I have this morning shows four Bell lines ships.
BELLGLADE 1912
BELLFIELD 1912
LEICESTER 1921 ( ex WAR CURRANT)
SIR JAMES BELL 1921.
Cheers janathull.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

There seem to be quite a few J. Bell shipping companies listed by Miramar.
Your Leicester listed above, janathull, (ex War Currant) is listed to Blane & Martinez in 1921 (acquired in 1919). The other three are listed to J. Bell & Co., along with Bellhill, Bellview (1894), Belltown, Neotsfield (1906), Loughborough, Bellview (1906), Leominster, Bellbro, Bellview (1922), Bellasco and Neotsfield (1913).
Other J. Bell or such UK registered are -
J. Bell & Son - Sarah Bell, Campana, Corolla and Verbana. All sailing ships.
J. Bell - Dawn, Australia, Iantha and Hilda. A mix of types.
J. Bell Jr. - Bellands of 1891 which was a barque.
J. M. Bell - Shinon of 1893, a cargo ship built for Scrutton & Co.
Bell Bros & Co. - Belleview, Bellerado and Bellucia. All cargo ships.
The only Bell Lines vessel listed is the Bellbank as mentioned previously. Built in 1906 as the Lustleigh and changing to Bellbank in 1918.
Probably more confusing than anything else but possibly all divisions or predecessors/successors of the same company.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

janathull said:


> I am looking into the Bell line of Hull and having tried the usual places have very little information. Bell Line of Hull owned both sailing and steam ships in the 1900s and was the 2nd biggest shipowner in Hull, James Bell was given his knighthood for services rendered during World War 1 and was also a freeman of London. Has any one any information on the Company or the man himself, all information will be treated as confidential. Thank you.


hi jan don't know if this helps


http://www.thaiconsul-uk.com/



> The first Consul was Sir James Bell, a ship-owner who traded with Siam


the first thai consulate was established in hull


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I have been in touch with Mr Taylor the Thai consul and he is indeed a descendant. It would appear to be several subsidary companies involved which I will try to track down. There does however seem to be a complete lack of information about Sir James bell himself but I will keep looking. Cheers janathull


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

From Volume 2 of British Ocean Tramps by J. N. Thomas - James Bell moved from Hartlepool to Hull in 1900. In 1912 he acquired a fleet of steamers that traded to the Baltic and also became the owner of a fleet of sailing ships engaged in the West Indies trade.........
In 1920 there were 6 vessels all trading to the east, Sourabaya, Melbourne, Rangoon and Geelong............
Companies managed were James Bell and Co., Anglo-European S.S. Co Ltd., The Bell Line Ltd., Hereford Shipping Co. Ltd., Keighley Shipping Co. Ltd., Peterborough Shipping Co. Ltd., Bellview Shipping Co. Ltd., Dover Shipping Co. Ltd., Halifax Shipping Co. Ltd. and Keighley Shipping Co (1929) Ltd......
The fleet was disbanded in 1933.


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

hughesy said:


> Sounds like a "Dead Ringer" to me
> 
> ATB
> Hughesy


Sorry could'nt resist it(Thumb)


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Found it quite funny. janathull.


----------



## Richard Maskiell (Apr 4, 2007)

Dave Edge said:


> From Volume 2 of British Ocean Tramps by J. N. Thomas - James Bell moved from Hartlepool to Hull in 1900. In 1912 he acquired a fleet of steamers that traded to the Baltic and also became the owner of a fleet of sailing ships engaged in the West Indies trade.........
> In 1920 there were 6 vessels all trading to the east, Sourabaya, Melbourne, Rangoon and Geelong............
> Companies managed were James Bell and Co., Anglo-European S.S. Co Ltd., The Bell Line Ltd., Hereford Shipping Co. Ltd., Keighley Shipping Co. Ltd., Peterborough Shipping Co. Ltd., Bellview Shipping Co. Ltd., Dover Shipping Co. Ltd., Halifax Shipping Co. Ltd. and Keighley Shipping Co (1929) Ltd......
> The fleet was disbanded in 1933.


I have a copy of the 1922 Mercantile Navy List which shows:
Hereford Sg Co Ltd, Bell Chambers, Paragon St, Hull (Sir James Bell, manager) had BELLBROOK (1921)
Halifax Sg Co Ltd, same address and manger, had BELLBRO (1921)
Bradford Sg Co Ltd, same address and manager had BELLGLADE (1918)
Bellview Sg Co Ltd, same address and manager, had SIR JAMES BELL (1921)
Keighley Sg Co Ltd, Fleet Chambers, Jameson St, Hull (James Bell junior, manager) had BELLFIELD (1918) and BELLTOWN (1918)
Anglo-European SS Co Ltd, same address and manager as Keighley, had LEICESTER (1920)
Dates are those of registry at Hull.
INteresting that the two Bells, presuimably father and son, traded from different addresses.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

HI janathull i have a photo of the BELLASCO which was owned by Bell Line of Hull she was built in 1912 build number 994 built at John L. Thorncroft Ltd
sam2182sw


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

I wonder if the differant addresses had something to do with Hull Ship Stores. Cheers janathull


----------



## Alan Taylor 180647 (Aug 2, 2021)

janathull said:


> I am looking into the Bell line of Hull and having tried the usual places have very little information. Bell Line of Hull owned both sailing and steam ships in the 1900s and was the 2nd biggest shipowner in Hull, James Bell was given his knighthood for services rendered during World War 1 and was also a freeman of London. Has any one any information on the Company or the man himself, all information will be treated as confidential. Thank you.


Hi, my name is Alan Taylor. My grandmother, Eleanor Mary Brewis Taylor (nee Bell) was a sister of Sir James Bell. He also had a brother Allan Bell and another sister Jesse Watt Bell. I am trying to put together information about Sir James as a shipowner so anything anyone can provide will be most welcome. Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

A word of warning in searching for vessels for this company and their subsidiaries. 

The was also a Glasgow based group of companies "Bell Bros & McLelland" using the same name style BELL...... Their manager was usually John Bell


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

*James Bell and Co.,*

Bell Chambers,
Paragon Street,
Hull.

By 1918 Lloyd’s Register were giving the address as
Fleet Chambers,
Jameson St
Hull



James Bell moved from Hartlepool to Hull in 1900.

In 1912 he acquired a fleet of steamers that traded to the Baltic and also became the owner of a fleet of sailing ships engaged in the West Indies trade.........

In 1920 there were 6 vessels all trading to the east, Sourabaya, Melbourne, Rangoon and Geelong............

A major restructuring occurred in 1929 wherein the following changes were undertaken:-

Bell Lines Ltd; Dover Shipping Co Ltd; Halifax Shipping Co Ltd; Neotsfield Ship Co Ltd and Peterborough Shipping Co Ltd were all dissolved with their remaining vessels amalgamated into a newly registered Bell Line Ltd

Bellview Shipping Co Ltd; Keighley Shipping Co Ltd and Yorkshire Navigation Co Ltd were dissolved with their remaining vessels amalgamated into a newly registered Keighley Steamship Co Ltd

Anglo- European Steamship Co Ltd; (Dissolved 1929); Hereford Shipping Co Ltd, (struck off 1930) and Bradford Shipping Co Ltd (no record of beinf dissolved or struck off) were not included in the restructuring.

In 1936 both Bell Line Ltd and Keighley Steamship Co Ltd were struck off the register, after the statutory 90 day notice.

21.2.1948 Sir James Bell - Funeral from Fairholme, Anlaby, Hull to family vault at Kirkella



The dates in brackets after vessels names are the periods in a particular fleet


*JANE* or *JAYNE not yet identified
BELLCO (1922)

As Managers For

The Bell Lines Ltd.*
Incorporated 1912 – registered No. 119526
Dissolved 1929

*FORTEVIOT / BELLANDS (1916 - 1922) *Barque* 
BELLMORE (1917 - 1919) *Steel Sailing Vessel - Barquentine
*BELLBANK (1918)* Steel Screw Steamer


*Yorkshire Navigation Company Ltd.*
Incorporated 1914 – registered No. 138635
Dissolved 1929

No vessels identified as yet
* 


Neotsfield Ship Company Ltd.*
No records in TNA Kew
Dissolved 1929

*NEOTSFIELD (1) (1917 ) *Iron Sailing Vessel 3 Masted Ship
*NEOTSFIELD (2) (1917 – 1918)


Peterborough Shipping Company Ltd.*
Incorporated 1899 – registered No. 64205
Dissolved 1929

*CHEVINGTON / BELLGLADE (1918 – 1929)


Dover Shipping Company Ltd.*
Incorporated 1911 – registered No. 115320
Dissolved 1929

*BELLASCO (1922 – 1929)


Hereford Shipping Company Ltd.*
Incorporated 1907 – registered No. 92897
Struck off the Companies Register 1931

*BELLVIEW (1919)
BELLBROOK (1921 - 1923)






Halifax Shipping Company Ltd.

Incorporated 1920 – registered No. 164305

Dissolved 1929



BELLBRO (1921 - 1929)




Bradford Shipping Company Ltd.

Nothing held at TNA, Kew

No London Gazette notices located about winding up



BELLHILL (1921 – 1925) Iron Screw Steamer





Bellview Shipping Company Ltd.

Incorporated 1921 – registered No. 174021

Dissolved 1929



SIR JAMES BELL (1921 - 1929)






Keighley Shipping Company Ltd.

Incorporated 1915 – registered No. 139867

Dissolved 1929



BELLVIEW (1915 – 1918)

BELLFIELD (1918 - 1929) 

CHATTON / BELLTOWN (1918 – 1926)

IVYDENE (1917 – 1918) turretdeck steamship

BELLPOOL (1921 – 1924) Steel Sailing Vessel 3 Masted Ship

BELLVIEW (1922 – 1929)





Keighley Steamship Company Ltd.

Incorporated 1929 – registered No. ?

Struck off the Companies Register 1936



BELLVIEW (1929 – 1933) see Keighley Shipping above

BELLFIELD (1929 - 1932) see Keighley Shipping above

SIR JAMES BELL (1929 - 1933) see Bellview Shipping above






Bell Line Ltd.

Incorporated 1929 – registered No. ?

Struck off the Companies Register 1936



BELLGLADE (1929 – 1932)  see under Peterborough Shipping

BELLASCO (1929 – 1932) see under Dover Shipping

BELLBRO (1929 - 1933)  see under Halifax Shipping




Anglo-European Steamship, Coal & Pitwood Company Ltd.

Incorporated 1914 – registered No. 153300



LEICESTER (1919 – 1920)



Anglo-European Steamship Company Ltd.

Incorporated 1914 – registered No. 153300

Dissolved 1929



LEICESTER (1920 – 1929) see above for details

KYLEAKIN / LOUGHBOROUGH (1920 – 1925)

LEOMINSTER (1919 – 1929)


London Gazette legal notices




These are available online and provide details of the process for winding up the various companies



London Gazette, edition 33445, of 7th December 1928 pages 8107 / 8108 / 8109 / 8110 / 8111 / 8117 / 8118 



London Gazette, edition 33481, of 29th March 1929 Pages 2183 / 2184 / 2185



London Gazette, edition 33527, of 20th August 1929 Page 5431



London Gazette, edition 33531, of 3rd September 1929 Page 5743



London Gazette, edition 33661, of 14th November 1930 page 7259



London Gazette, edition 33692, of 24th February 1931 page 1293



London Gazette, edition 34220, of 15th November 1935 pages 7233 and 7234



London Gazette, edition 34256, of 18th February 1936 pages 1066 and 1067


*


----------



## Alan Taylor 180647 (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi BillH,
Thanks for all the information. I do recognise some of the shipping company names you have mentioned. My connection with Sir James Bell is through one of his twin sisters who married my grandfather. Sir James was one of four children. He had a brother and two twin sisters. Only one of the sisters got married and he was a grocer named Arthur Taylor. So that is my connection. The grocery shop expanded and started suppling food to the Bell Line ships which lead to a new company being formed called Hull Ships' Stores Co. Ltd which widened its range of products to include chandlery goods. The business still exists and is now one of the largest in the UK at what it does. It is now called Huttons, a much larger company which we acquired some years ago and is run by the Taylor family, with the assistance of excellent staff. So, hopefully, that explains my interest in wanting to find out as much as possible about the life of Sir Jams Bell.as a ship-owner and ship-manager.
Alan Taylor


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Alan,

If you private message me with your email address, I will sent you the full content of what I have on the vessels etc

Bill


----------



## Alan Taylor 180647 (Aug 2, 2021)

BillH said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> If you private message me with your email address, I will sent you the full content of what I have on the vessels etc
> 
> Bill





BillH said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> If you private message me with your email address, I will sent you the full content of what I have on the vessels etc
> 
> Bill


----------



## Alan Taylor 180647 (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi Bill, 
For the record on this forum, thank you very much for all the information you have provided. It will take me sometime to match it all up with other information I have.
Alan


----------

